# Am I diabetic. up date



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Had another blood test this morning at the chemist. I was told I am not diabetic had a reading of 114mg/100ml which is in the normal range. 

So I think that as my doctor said last year that I am borderline and had just had to much of what ever to tip me over the edge. 
So from now on will watch what I eat. Then have another test when I get home in April/May. 

Many thanks for all that have posted positive replies they have helped. 

Andy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant news! Try to keep to a low fat, low sugar and high fibre diet and your bloods should stay within normal limits. Plus, try to increase your exercise. All of this will keep diabetes from your door for at least the time being!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Ditch the sugar in tea/coffee (use sweeteners instead. and watch the sugar content in food (read the info)
I'm type 2 which I control with with tablets (Metformin) and diet.
I lost 7 stone over 18 months with this life change and feel a different person now  
Good luck


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

A diabetic acquaintance is only permitted to drink- but only a certain quantity of Pilsener larger as I believe beer etc is a no no as well.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

ramblingon said:


> A diabetic acquaintance is only permitted to drink- but only a certain quantity of Pilsener larger as I believe beer etc is a no no as well.


No alcohol is still safe in small quantities. In fact it can lower the blood sugar levels.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.avondiabetes.nhs.uk/diabetes/healthy_living/Alcohol.htm

Yes the reason he has to stick to Pils is because it has no sugar it has all been converted to alcohol.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear you are OK Andy, Alan.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I assume "BigBazza" now needs a new handle but perhaps "Mdium" doesn't have the same ring.

What he says is spot on. 
I have been type 2 for years just wish I could take beverages without sweeteners and pack in the Werthers Originals.

Only thing to bear in mind is if you don't behave they (surgeons) start reducing your height in stages.

Steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

ramblingon said:


> http://www.avondiabetes.nhs.uk/diabetes/healthy_living/Alcohol.htm
> 
> Yes the reason he has to stick to Pils is because it has no sugar it has all been converted to alcohol.


Sorry, but no, that is not strictly correct. It is not the total lack of sugar that matters. it depends how much of what alcohol one consumes. I say this as a registered nurse and with a close family member who has had diabetes for many years.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Well that's what he told me, perhaps he was just dumbing the explanation down ....... this is why I included the web reference.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have not taken sweetener in drinks for 20 years now only have the odd alco drink. 

Not keen on sweet food. Mostly eat home cooked fresh food as I have to watch for wheat in food as it upsets my stomach. 

I have problem with exercise as I am disabled with back trouble and that hurts my legs if I walk to far. 

Thanks again for all the support and the info. 

Andy


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hiya 
So glad to hear that your blood glucose levels are within the normal range. I'll bet you're relieved. 
Julie


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Andy

You will certainly be OK until May, but do discuss this with your GP, or better, discuss it with the nurse responsible for Diabetes if your practice has one, they are better clued up than your doctor!

You should ask for a comprehensive blood test, not just the Hb1ac diabetes check, but blood pressure and lipids tests as there may be hightened cholesterol and maybe Hypertension. I hope that everything is OK but you and your GP should feel happier with all these done. If you do end up with type 2 diabetes, it isn't the end of the world, you just adapt.

On the Werthers Originals point, I keep a supply in the van and I have learned that when I get a 'sugar low' on a long journey, one will keep me more alert.

On the exercise point, what you need is horizontal exercise!

P&L


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I tried swimming, 

Andy


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

They do heated swimming pool sessions in some council run baths aimed at people with disability have you tried these?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Update
Been for the blood test with the doctor at home in England,I failed readings to high, been for a glucose test yesterday will find out next week what the outcome is.

Andy


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep a close Eye on it Andy, it's not the end of the world if it is confirmed.
You can change to a very good diet and still enjoy life.

I got my head around it when I was talking to a poor guy in a wheelchair in the supermarket, he had lost both his legs and asked me to reach him 3 packets of sweets from a high shelf.
He was very overweight and told me he had his legs amputated due to his DB. He also said the sweets were for him, " what's the point of living if you can't have a couple of toffees when you fancy " 8O 

This hit home to me and helped to change my lifestyle to a good positive one  

Good luck with your results.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you, but diabetes is not the worst condition to have! Many live very happy, healthy and fulfilled lives for many years with diabetes!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

But I eat a good healthy diet don't drink much alcohol. 

Like a nice cup of tea or coffee no sugar unless the coffee is very bitter then 1/2 a teaspoon.

I don't like over sweet food eat very few sweets and chocolate I only like the dark type and only a small bit. I have had some in the fridge for weeks before the wife has sneaked so much only the wrapper is left.

We don't eat shop bought foods much. I like to know what I am eating. 

It is in the family so I guess I am just programed to get it.

Andy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

And that last sentence sums it up! If you are going to get a hereditary type of diabetes there is nothing you can do to stop it. If you are overweight and middle-aged you may well get type 2 diabetes and that can be avoided if you make the changes soon enough. 

Time will tell, and if you have diabetes you will just have to get your head round it and learn to live with it. As I said yesterday, there are worse things to suffer from!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Mostly good advice has been given but if you really want to know more about the condition then check out the experts here http://www.diabetes.org.uk/


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Well been to see the doc and it is offical I am now a diabetic, but I am inside the normal range on the blood sugar readings at 6.7 (should be between 4 and 7). Now I am booked up with 1/2 the health service for more tests. 
But nothing has changed since last year same reading and the year before. 
The 3 months that they can look back at has been fine. 

As I was walking out asked about the rest of the test I had done where they okay. 
No you have a kidney infection but the antibiotics will clear it up. What antibiotics nobody had said anything. 

Andy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, at least you know the worst now! I do hope you get things sorted out so you can live a happy and fulfilled life despite the inconvenience of the diabetes. Also hope the kidney infection clears up quickly.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'm similarly (diet controlled) diabetic, and don't really see it as an inconvenience. The NHS are all over me like a rash, but with their monitoring my blood sugars (HbA1C to speak to the lingo) are generally around the 6 mark, blood pressure's fine, cholesterol is good etc etc. So I get the benefit of the type of medical care that'd cost a fortune in the private sector...blood tests every now and again isn't much of an inconvenience.

My only gripe is I have preventative medication that I'll be on for the rest of my life, but it doesn't count as chronic so I've got to pay up. If I didn't play the game, let my stats slip and had to take medication to _control_ the diabetes, I'd qualify for free prescriptions. Go figure.

In any case, Andy, take this as a positive experience...they've evidently caught it before it got serious, and in the longer term you'll be better off for that.


----------

